

Samsung Exec Admits to Using Apple Products - sidhtara
http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/13/samsung-exec-admits-to-using-apple-products-calls-idevice-ecosystem-sticky/

======
cryptoz
Good. I think ~100% of Microsoft's problems stem from Steve Ballmer's culture
of hatred towards all competition.

If you're a CEO/Executive and you use your competitor's products, you'll be in
good shape to know their strengths and weaknesses. On the other hand, if
you're like Steve Ballmer, you'll refer to your competition as "Cancer" and
ban the use of all competitor's products. Then you'll never ever know that
your products are 10 years behind, since you've intentionally prevented
yourself from knowing that.

I think that "admits" in an odd word in the headline. I would be very, very
worried if he _didn't_ use Apple products.

Citations of Ballmer insanity:

[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2001/06/02/ballmer_linux_is_a_c...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2001/06/02/ballmer_linux_is_a_cancer/)

<http://news.cnet.com/8301-10784_3-6055250-7.html>

~~~
recoiledsnake
>If you're a CEO/Executive and you use your competitor's products, you'll be
in good shape to know their strengths and weaknesses

Didn't Cook and Schmidt recently say they haven't used the Surface at all?

~~~
mendocino
Q: "Have you played with the Surface or Galaxy?"

Cook: "I have, yes. Both of those—and some others. What I see, for me, is that
some of these are confusing, multiple OSs with multiple UIs [user interfaces].
They steer away from simplicity. ..."

Source: [http://www.businessweek.com/printer/articles/85550-tim-
cooks...](http://www.businessweek.com/printer/articles/85550-tim-cooks-
freshman-year-the-apple-ceo-speaks)

------
acchow
> “It’s experienced by itself. It’s not experienced in a connected way. So we
> think we can provide a lot more things than what we are doing today with an
> open ecosystem with our partners.”

You could start by inter-operating with the rest of the Android community. I
can't get a photo transferred from the S3 to GNexus over Android Beam. Drop
this "S Beam" island nonsense. Communities Dominate Brands. Get on board.

~~~
czhiddy
> You could start by inter-operating with the rest of the Android community. I
> can't get a photo transferred from the S3 to GNexus over Android Beam. Drop
> this "S Beam" island nonsense. Communities Dominate Brands. Get on board.

Samsung will never do that. Unless you can differentiate yourself from the
rest of the Android competition, you'll just be another faceless hardware
vendor with razor thin margins (see: PC industry). In a year or two, once the
Chinese manufacturers get rolling, what advantages would a Samsung have over a
ZTE or Huawei phone, given identical specs/prices?

~~~
acchow
> Samsung will never do that. Unless you can differentiate yourself from the
> rest of the Android competition, you'll just be another faceless hardware
> vendor with razor thin margins

I believe you are confounding incompatibility/isolation and uniqueness.

------
DavidBradbury
The content of the article with the discussion about the ecosystem of Samsung
mobile devices is far more interesting than the fact that Young Sohn uses
Apple products. I'd really don't think that it should surprise anyone, nor do
I think anyone should really consider it news-worthy.

